# FINALY FIGURED THIS OUT! kinda...



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

well guys, through all the pointers i got from varrious sources on accuratly shooting a pistol, no one bothered to explain that trigger controll is absolutely everything with a handgun, even more so than with a rifle. one day it just clicked. (keep in mind iv owned a handgun for less than a year so whats amazing for me would be terrible by some of your standards.) i love shooting the rows of 6 8inch steel plates at 25 yards at my local range. i went from hitting about 3 out of ten shots to going an entire box of ammo with maby 3 misses. things also look pretty good on paper. feels good to finally figure the weapon out. :mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

swampcrawler said:


> *well guys, through all the pointers i got from varrious sources on accuratly shooting a pistol, no one bothered to explain that trigger controll is absolutely everything with a handgun,* even more so than with a rifle. one day it just clicked. (keep in mind iv owned a handgun for less than a year so whats amazing for me would be terrible by some of your standards.) i love shooting the rows of 6 8inch steel plates at 25 yards at my local range. i went from hitting about 3 out of ten shots to going an entire box of ammo with maby 3 misses. things also look pretty good on paper. feels good to finally figure the weapon out. :mrgreen:


If only you'd *asked*...:mrgreen: I see lots of threads on guns and holsters and ammo, but no started thread on acquiring / learning shooting fundamentals.

Glad that in finally clicked. What were these sources that failed on something as basic as trigger control?


----------

